# 15 foot long desk surface help



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

I attached a picture of a buit in desk that I am about to make. I had thought about doing a laminate countertop, but after thinking about it I think I'd like to do a Maple top, with white painted cabinets and drawers. Being this is a buit in and not a "furniture" item I'd rather not use solid wood.

The desk surface is 15' long by 28" deep. Do you think two pieces of 3/4" Maple Ply with a strip in the middle and on the sides perpendicular to the long grain of the plywood.

Something like this:









Do you think using plywood as the strips to break up the seams would be wise or should I use a solid peice of wood the same thickness of the plywood?

Should I do this with a thinner ply say 1/2" and attach it to a substrate like MDF?

Veneer sheets are pricy where I am at, and I have a few sheets of 1/2" Maple left over from another project thus my thought using left overs.

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I like your desk top layout. I would use the 1/2" maple; cut MDF sheet for a backer, but in 3 pieces 5' long each. This will give the finished top structural strength. I would use a contrasting solid wood for an edgeband along the front, rear, ends and at the middle.


----------



## Tobes (Jul 27, 2012)

One method I have used in the past is to create different levels in the countertops. This adds visual interest to the project and makes handling the tops a little more managable. Example: 1st and third tops are 29" tall (cabinet height) and your middle top is at 31". I also use a cleat on the back of the wall where there is no cabinet support.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Tobes has an interesting idea. Since it looks like two stations, why not have the center section at a different level?


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

Interesting thought. The idea of multi level would make life much easier on the desk top. The thought behind one solid desk is that its a craft desk. My wife scrapbooks and sews, so a large work surface for her was the idea. I actually plan on in the future taking a small roll top desk and cutting the legs off and placing the surface on the counter to be a lock away fly tying area for my other hobby.


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

The more I think of it, the more I am liking that option… I'll talk to the wife today.










Kinda like this. Definitely more manageable as far as finish and moving/installing. I could pre finish the tops in the shop and take them up stairs individually.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Stairs? Did you say stairs? You definitely want to break that thing down into manageable pieces if you're going to hump it up stairs. BTDT!! - lol


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Some thing I have used is to cover the top in naugahyde, and use some kind of edge noseing


----------

